# Please post ONLY FINISHED aquascapes.



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2008)

Hi all, this area is intended as a "viewing gallery" as opposed to a step by step or a journal style board. Please try an post a finished aquascape and leave the rest to the journals section.

Thanks

The Admin Team.


----------

